# Eastern Ontario 8 point



## slater (Sep 19, 2008)

This is the first buck with a compound for me. He's only a 3 1/2yr old 8 point but I'm very happy with him and the most important thing is that my daughter Mackenzie is too, she's only 3 1/2 herself. She even came out and helped me retreive him with her barbie flashlight Saturday night , and tried to help while I skinned him on Sunday.
I've always loved hunting and the outdoors but now with my new little partner it's going to be even better.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice deer Slater!

Great to see you out with a compound and even better that you've got the little one along!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Just wait till shes 12 and the presure is on!!

My girls still waiting to see one in the feild.

Nice Buck!

Shawn


----------



## Bowmen1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey congrats on the deer.


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

Geat first deer with a compound bow my Canadian, make that ONTARIO, friend! Although, that deer is likely only 2.5 years old  not to be nit picky or anything 

Good job!


----------



## M.cook (Jul 12, 2008)

congrats, i know what its like. i just brought home a nice buck today and my 2 1/2 year old daughter was very excited. i tried to upload the pic but couldn't figure it out.

cant wait until she can go out with me. she loves going to the range with me and shooting the 3d targets with her toy bow.

good hunting

Mike


----------

